# Reo Spring Collapse



## Jimbo

Last night I was changing the BF Magma over from one Reo to the other and fired once & twice and nothing.... 
Then I heard a rattle inside the Reo and find my spring collapsed due to a short.








The problem is I'm not sure what caused the short, as I just removed the the Magma from the one Reo to the other. 

When putting the Magma on the Ohm meter it didn't give a reading.






This made me think it must be the Magma? But i'm also wondering about the 510 connection of the Reo as this is the Reo I stripped and removed the paint from. 

Any suggestions or thoughts fellow vapers? I'm scared to fit my spare spring because if it is the 510 it will just collapse the spare spring as well and the i'm Fuuucked.


----------



## PeterHarris

is that mesh you are using, it could be the mesh that shorted it out...? maybe


----------



## Paulie

Jimbo said:


> Last night I was changing the BF Magma over from one Reo to the other and fired once & twice and nothing....
> Then I heard a rattle inside the Reo and find my spring collapsed due to a short.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is I'm not sure what caused the short, as I just removed the the Magma from the one Reo to the other.
> 
> When putting the Magma on the Ohm meter it didn't give a reading.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This made me think it must be the Magma? But i'm also wondering about the 510 connection of the Reo as this is the Reo I stripped and removed the paint from.
> 
> Any suggestions or thoughts fellow vapers? I'm scared to fit my spare spring because if it is the 510 it will just collapse the spare spring as well and the i'm Fuuucked.


 

Wow Thats not cool  have you tried to build a new coil for the magma and see if it works? maby the connection between the 510 and the magma might be shorting? I think @Andre would be able to help you more as im no expert but hope you get it sorted!


----------



## Nooby

Whenever you change, clean, swap or remove anything in your atty, always double check your coil's resistance with a ohms reader. That is why I prefer a digital meter, I can check it on the device I am using. If there is a short, it will display nothing or zeros. This will save you in having to replace your springs. It happen to me twice, so I will take that extra step to avoid spring replacement.


----------



## Jimbo

PeterHarris said:


> is that mesh you are using, it could be the mesh that shorted it out...? maybe


 
Hi Peter
No it's not Mesh, used cotton, I think it's just photo that shows the deck that looks like mesh.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jimbo

Also would the batteries still be ok? I noticed both Batteries used with the BF Magma has theses rings on the bottom. Didn't notice before if those rings were there. It's the Purple Efest 3100mAh 20A ones.


----------



## Jimbo

Nooby said:


> Whenever you change, clean, swap or remove anything in your atty, always double check your coil's resistance with a ohms reader. That is why I prefer a digital meter, I can check it on the device I am using. If there is a short, it will display nothing or zeros. This will save you in having to replace your springs. It happen to me twice, so I will take that extra step to avoid spring replacement.


 
Agree 100% there @Nooby 
It might just have been the screws on the posts that have come loose, and if I'd checked the resistance would have picked that up.


----------



## TylerD

Jimbo said:


> Also would the batteries still be ok? I noticed both Batteries used with the BF Magma has theses rings on the bottom. Didn't notice before if those rings were there. It's the Purple Efest 3100mAh 20A ones.


That looks a bit scary Jimbo.
Then again, I don't have the 3100's. Maybe it's normal.


----------



## Nooby

TylerD said:


> That looks a bit scary Jimbo.


 
I have these rings on my purple Efest as well. I don't think it is anything to worry about. I did not notice either, but my guess it came standard like that. If anyone else has it, then we will know for sure... Could also be different batches of batteries...

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Paulie

Jimbo said:


> Also would the batteries still be ok? I noticed both Batteries used with the BF Magma has theses rings on the bottom. Didn't notice before if those rings were there. It's the Purple Efest 3100mAh 20A ones.


 

What ohm load you running on the magma? i prefer to use the 2500 35A on anything below 0.8 in the my reos but i dont have rings like that on mine or atleast not as exposed.


----------



## Jimbo

The 2500mAh 35A efest don't have the rings.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Nooby

Jimbo said:


> The 2500mAh 35A efest don't have the rings.


 
We need to match them up with the exact same battery, not another mAH battery.


----------



## PeterHarris

i also have the rings on my 20A. dont worry about that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jimbo

paulph201 said:


> What ohm load you running on the magma? i prefer to use the 2500 35A on anything below 0.8 in the my reos but i dont have rings like that on mine or atleast not as exposed.


 
The load was not a problem at all, 1.3 Ohm - 10 wraps 28G 

I just now build a new coil on the Magma and it still doesn't give any reading on the Ohm meter so I suppose it must have been the Magma causing the short. But still don't know where, it must be inside the pin thingy as nothing else is touching anywhere.


----------



## Keyaam

Nooby said:


> Whenever you change, clean, swap or remove anything in your atty, always double check your coil's resistance with a ohms reader. That is why I prefer a digital meter, I can check it on the device I am using. If there is a short, it will display nothing or zeros. This will save you in having to replace your springs. It happen to me twice, so I will take that extra step to avoid spring replacement.


 
What digital meter are you using.


----------



## Jimbo

I'll check out some You tube vids on Magma and see how it is put together. Especially the connecting pin.

Was just thinking, the guys had some issues with threading on the Atomic & Magma. Maybe I screwed it in too deep or something damaging the Reo's 510, although it seems to have screws in properly into both Reos without me noticing anything funny?


----------



## Alex

Would you mind taking some pics without any filters applied?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nooby

iKeyaam said:


> What digital meter are you using.


 
I purchased this at Bellco in Salt river. Think I paid under R200. However, there is an even smaller 1 at Communica in Woodstock for R50..


----------



## Alex

Best way I've found to clean battery terminals is Brasso, and an old T-Shirt. Put some Brasso on the t-shirt - place it flat down on a hard surface - pull the fabric tight using two fingers - using moderate pressure, rub the battery terminal down on the brasso soaked shirt - using a straight line motion.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Keyaam

Nooby said:


> I purchased this at Bellco in Salt river. Think I paid under R200. However, there is an even smaller 1 at Communica in Woodstock for R50..
> 
> View attachment 10237


thanks i just booked one. will collect later.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jimbo

iKeyaam said:


> What digital meter are you using.



I'm using the normal little ones and from time to time just check with the MVP if the correlate and it's quite accurate. Both usually shows the same, give 0.01 or 0.02


----------



## Alex

Jimbo said:


> I'm using the normal little ones and from time to time just check with the MVP if the correlate and it's quite accurate. Both usually shows the same, give 0.01 or 0.02


 
How far does the positive pin protrude from the 510 connection?


----------



## Jimbo

Not by too much I think, Alex


----------



## Jimbo

Is the pic showing what you are refering too?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex

Jimbo said:


> Not by too much I think, Alex


 
yeah it looks ok, must be a faulty insulator inside the magma.


----------



## Jimbo

Alex said:


> yeah it looks ok, must be a faulty insulator inside the magma.


 
It's just funny that I vaped about 4ml of juice with the Magma and when I changed it to the other Reo it just went with the first press of the fire button. But I agree I think it must be something inside the Magma. (Not being able to get a reading on the Ohm meter for a newly coiled Magma confirms this to me)


----------



## Alex

Jimbo said:


> It's just funny that I vaped about 4ml of juice with the Magma and when I changed it to the other Reo it just went with the first press of the fire button. But I agree I think it must be something inside the Magma. (Not being able to get a reading on the Ohm meter for a newly coiled Magma confirms this to me)


 
You'll also need to check the insulator on the Reo.

I would strip it all down just to make sure everything is still ok.


----------



## Oupa

The pin or insulator might have been damaged already but barely hanging on and working while on the one Reo. When unscrewing it and screwing on to the other Reo, it must have given way enough to cause the short. At least this proves the safety mechanism in the Reo works well


----------



## Nooby

Oupa said:


> The pin or insulator might have been damaged already but barely hanging on and working while on the one Reo. When unscrewing it and screwing on to the other Reo, it must have given way enough to cause the short. At least this proves the safety mechanism in the Reo works well


 
Do you have spares for such occasions? Or will you be getting in?


----------



## Jimbo

Alex said:


> You'll also need to check the insulator on the Reo.
> 
> I would strip it all down just to make sure everything is still ok.


 
Thanks will do @Alex 

Thanks for all the advice all.


----------



## Oupa

Springs? Of course we have... Did you not get from me after collapsing your springs @Nooby ?


----------



## Alex

Jimbo said:


> Thanks will do @Alex
> 
> Thanks for all the advice all.


 
And not to worry, if you find yourself out of springs. A temporary solution can be found here..
http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/reos-mods/472662-spring-what-spring.html


----------



## Nooby

Oupa said:


> Springs? Of course we have... Did you not get from me after collapsing your springs @Nooby ?


 
Lol yes I did, but I was referring to the insulator..


----------



## Oupa

They were talking about the insulator inside the Magma 

An upgrade/repair kit can sort out most issues on the Reo's working parts, although the above issue do not seem to be with the Reo.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jimbo

@Oupa 

Thanks to you we do have spares availible, I do have a spare spring from when I bought my Reos but will get another with my next Juice order from VM.

So grateful that the springs a sold separately, thought I would need to get a whole repair kit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jimbo

Oupa said:


> The pin or insulator might have been damaged already but barely hanging on and working while on the one Reo. When unscrewing it and screwing on to the other Reo, it must have given way enough to cause the short. At least this proves the safety mechanism in the Reo works well


 
Might have been the case. 

100% agree with you @Oupa , the Reo's spring does offer you that peace of mind that the device does offer protection unlike any other mech Mod.


----------



## Oupa

Yep, although any decent mech should have a collapsible spring and vent holes... otherwise I won't touch it


----------



## Oupa

Or at least some safety mechanism!


----------



## Silver

Nooby said:


> I have these rings on my purple Efest as well. I don't think it is anything to worry about. I did not notice either, but my guess it came standard like that. If anyone else has it, then we will know for sure... Could also be different batches of batteries...


 
Hi @Jimbo - I also have two of those 3100 mah 20A Efests - and they also have the rings on the negative terminal - like on your photo.
My rings don't appear as "indented" as your photo - but I assume that is just the light and the way the photo has been taken.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Just remember the Continuous Discharge Current on those 3100s are highly suspect. Efest has publicly said it is 10A, the 20A refers to the spiking rating.


----------



## Jimbo

Andre said:


> Just remember the Continuous Discharge Current on those 3100s are highly suspect. Efest has publicly said it is 10A, the 20A refers to the spiking rating.


 
Thanks Andre, I have however never gone below 0.7 Ohm so should not be a problem. I tend stick to between 0.9 & 1.3 Ohm

PS. Enjoy your trip

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks @Andre for the reminder...
Because of that, I use those batteries on my 1.2 ohm REO 

They do last me quite a bit longer than the 35A Efests - so I find they are great for this application.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

@Jimbo sorry to hear about all of this bro!  

Hope you come right !


----------

